# Glass repair and Safeguard



## PPCMgr (Oct 9, 2012)

Recently we have had a couple of situations where we bid ro repair double pane windows which subsequently got slashed. when we call that we cannot do it for that price the client (safeguard) tells us to just put in a single pane. When we ask to get written approval, the person on the phone gets impatient and says "just do it" or we will re-assign the work (and other work). I am afraid that if we put in a single pane it will come back to bite us as we bid a double pane and a singlepane is not what the investor wants. Does anyone else have these issues?


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes! IMHO this one is an easy fix  Here's how I deal with this particular Safeguard kink .... 

1)Accept that they are not going to approve or pay us to do work like installing new double paned glass, and bid for what Safeguard is asking us to do. Give yourself some peace of mind by stating the scope of work in your bid; "reglaze 1 broken window 32x29" using single paned glass" or "install 1 new sheet of single paned glass 32x29" etc. 

2)Bid over the allowable or price list amount, state that on your bid and also state why you feel it is justified. You can do this for ALL Safeguard bids but here I'll just stick to window reglazing. 

"Reglaze 1 broken window 32x29" using single pane glass. Unable to complete per allowable due to increased cost of materials needed."

or

"Reglaze 1 broken window 32x29" installing new single paned glass. Unable to complete per price list due to increased cost of materials needed. Special order glass is required due to size, this has increased the bid amount needed."


Like I said use this for any Safeguard bids you want. Bid over the allowable price and state that you can not complete per allowable and why. Need a chainsaw? Requires commercial equipment? Going to use a bush hog? Extra labor needed to move from rear fenced yard? Glass shop required due to size? Say so! If you give this statement on your bids you'll see alot less of those "your bid has been reduced" notices.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stay in touch with the listing agent so they know who is responsible when work is completed below what the standards should be.


----------



## PPCMgr (Oct 9, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Yes! IMHO this one is an easy fix  Here's how I deal with this particular Safeguard kink ....
> 
> 1)Accept that they are not going to approve or pay us to do work like installing new double paned glass, and bid for what Safeguard is asking us to do. Give yourself some peace of mind by stating the scope of work in your bid; "reglaze 1 broken window 32x29" using single paned glass" or "install 1 new sheet of single paned glass 32x29" etc.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply. And we will be more carefull with our bids. We usually do state the reason why we'd bid over the allowable. In this case we didn't simply because we have always bid to reglaze double pane windows with the same. What we really don't appreciate is Safeguard refusing to give us a written bid approval for using single pane windows, instead the just took our bid for dual pane windows and reduced it with a verbal "use single pane". I can almost guarantee that later on Safeguard will then charge us back te price of dual pane windows plus our pay for installing the single pane windows. We have worked too many years to know full well how some of these clients (especially safeguard) work. We have worked for Safeguard for about two years now but recently they have become far worse about these kind of things.


----------



## PPCMgr (Oct 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Stay in touch with the listing agent so they know who is responsible when work is completed below what the standards should be.


Thanks for the reply, I can see how this could help but how much influence does the listing agent really have?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PPCMgr said:


> Thanks for the reply. And we will be more carefull with our bids. We usually do state the reason why we'd bid over the allowable. In this case we didn't simply because we have always bid to reglaze double pane windows with the same. What we really don't appreciate is Safeguard refusing to give us a written bid approval for using single pane windows, instead the just took our bid for dual pane windows and reduced it with a verbal "use single pane". I can almost guarantee that later on Safeguard will then charge us back te price of dual pane windows plus our pay for installing the single pane windows. We have worked too many years to know full well how some of these clients (especially safeguard) work. We have worked for Safeguard for about two years now but recently they have become far worse about these kind of things.


If you bid it on your letterhead and they changed it from dual pane to single pane and changed the amount, that's fraud. No way in hell I'm completing something I didn't bid for an amount thats not mine. They can ask me to, and I may, but they can not require it.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PPCMgr said:


> Recently we have had a couple of situations where we bid ro repair double pane windows which subsequently got slashed. when we call that we cannot do it for that price the client (safeguard) tells us to just put in a single pane. When we ask to get written approval, the person on the phone gets impatient and says "just do it" or we will re-assign the work (and other work). I am afraid that if we put in a single pane it will come back to bite us as we bid a double pane and a singlepane is not what the investor wants. Does anyone else have these issues?


I don't respond at all to threats. Nobody, except my wife, gets away with telling to "just do it". The "other" work they're threatening to take away just isn't worth the PITA factor based on what most of these Nats and Regionals want to pay for anyway.

The first time this ever happened to me would be the last. I'd either not work for them or download the conversation recording app and start every conversation with "This call is being recorded for quality control purposes". My attorney can then be "quality control".


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree, the person who refused to send you a poc was rude and out of line. Seems like about 1/2 the staff at Safeguard has this attitude and want to do nothing to help you. When that happens I literally hang up, and call back! You're likely to get a different rep. who will be willing to help you and has the integrity to back up their statements with a poc.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

How exactly do you secure a single pane piece of glass into a frame that is made for a double/thermopane? I have had this happen before and stated I could not do it and they have found someone else to do it.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

RichR said:


> How exactly do you secure a single pane piece of glass into a frame that is made for a double/thermopane? I have had this happen before and stated I could not do it and they have found someone else to do it.


Great question. :thumbsup: I was wondering the same thing myself


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive seen it... A case if caulking will secure the pane...sorta


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The listing agent has enough pull that if they don't like you or your work, they can get Safeguard to assign every work order in your area to another contractor. Staying on their good side can also mean you'll get their other work as well as referrals.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the cheapest way to secure the hole...I FRIGGIN" hate it...as my backgorund...glazier since 18....

Here is what we do though...use the double sided stick taoe and tape the glass to the frame. Then I write on it who authorized the improper repair work....on the glass....

But this way the tape and glass can be removed by the new glazier when the new buyers have it repaired....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

This would be on REO work, which would only be boarded. Most likely since he's having to reglaze, this is P&P work which there will be no agent involved. 

We just went to a reconveyance today, and one of the windows that was boarded last year when we were there, had clear plastic stretched over the empty window and nailed around the frame. I am assuming they did this so it looked like they reglazed. Not sure the reasoning for the reconveyance, but this is one issue we reported.



GTX63 said:


> The listing agent has enough pull that if they don't like you or your work, they can get Safeguard to assign every work order in your area to another contractor. Staying on their good side can also mean you'll get their other work as well as referrals.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I was at a PP yesterday and had to call in on a broken window SG rep asked if i could just cover it with plastic to keep the weather out. I asked how much and he said free. I said there is no such thing and hung up


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Safeguard requires plastic to be put on all broken window openings if the window can not be reglazed for exhibit B allowable. This is for pre sale anyways.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

RichR said:


> Safeguard requires plastic to be put on all broken window openings if the window can not be reglazed for exhibit B allowable. This is for pre sale anyways.


I was there with glass on the truck. all i had to do was cut it. he told me the client would not approve anymore $$$ spent on the house. I asked him what then did you send me out in the first place. I know I should be used to it but it still pisses me off. I told him I wasnt getting my 30 ft ladder out in 30 mph winds and 9 degree wind chill to put up a piece of plastic that would just blow off anyway for free. I didnt vote for Obama care.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The listing agent has enough pull that if they don't like you or your work, they can get Safeguard to assign every work order in your area to another contractor. Staying on their good side can also mean you'll get their other work as well as referrals.







I don't think the agents have much pull or if they do it must be selective.

Ask the mountainman how much pull they have when it comes to getting REO snow removals done in his area.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

The Brothers are doing the samething! they must think you can glaze every window! I normailly ask them to reassign,most homes here have double glass.you have to remove broken window pain ,take a glass co. he has to order glass I have reinstall after and borad opening while waiting.5 Brother are so stupid on window reglaze thing,they have there set price and just don`t get it when u steer from it! I went back to a property that was reasighed for window glazing and all the glass had fallen out of the openings and broken! Dumb a** contractor had installed with wood caulk(windows were old metal fram windows!) I just laughted and was thinking you get what you pay for!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I don't think the agents have much pull or if they do it must be selective.
> 
> Ask the mountainman how much pull they have when it comes to getting REO snow removals done in his area.


You are correct. When it comes to getting things done at properties that are deteriorating or not even being maintained, most of the ones we know of don't seem to have a lot of pull. But if it comes to contractor issues, I have seen them get properties out of a hack's hands and into ours quickly and consistently.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> This would be on REO work, which would only be boarded. Most likely since he's having to reglaze, this is P&P work which there will be no agent involved.
> 
> We just went to a reconveyance today, and one of the windows that was boarded last year when we were there, had clear plastic stretched over the empty window and nailed around the frame. I am assuming they did this so it looked like they reglazed. Not sure the reasoning for the reconveyance, but this is one issue we reported.


Yes, REO work only. I'm going to clarify what I said regarding Safeguard as well as other Nationals. It is dependant on the Rep and the area as to what can be done by brokers on sub standard properties. They are as slimy as politicians, and what one says or does at one moment may change as soon as they hang up the phone.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, REO work only. I'm going to clarify what I said regarding Safeguard as well as other Nationals. It is dependant on the Rep and the area as to what can be done by brokers on sub standard properties. They are as slimy as politicians, and what one says or does at one moment may change as soon as they hang up the phone.


I have to agree. I know there has to be a few good brokers out there but I sure have meet some scumbags...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I know no body wants to hear this...but everybody needs to tell SG to go blow....
They are having serious problems with coverage in our area...
I'm sorry but you put the glass in you're going to be sued not SG......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We were doing mid six figures with them at one time; we stopped returning their calls last year.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You are correct. When it comes to getting things done at properties that are deteriorating or not even being maintained, most of the ones we know of don't seem to have a lot of pull. But if it comes to contractor issues, I have seen them get properties out of a hack's hands and into ours quickly and consistently.






That must be real hit and miss.



Winter of '10/'11 I discovered one of their other vendors had moved 30 yrds from the house/yard into the garage and billed them for disposal.

Couple months later I'm there and after taking a comprehensive set of property pics they paid me the 30 yrds to haul it off.
Fast forward TWO FREAKING YEARS.................. that vendor still works for them.


Like I mentioned else where on this forum, I don't care to work in an industry that does not care about the quality of the work that gets done.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I might have used Clear tape once or twice to install a window


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Yes! IMHO this one is an easy fix  Here's how I deal with this particular Safeguard kink ....
> 
> 1)Accept that they are not going to approve or pay us to do work like installing new double paned glass, and bid for what Safeguard is asking us to do. Give yourself some peace of mind by stating the scope of work in your bid; "reglaze 1 broken window 32x29" using single paned glass" or "install 1 new sheet of single paned glass 32x29" etc.
> 
> ...


How much sg pay to reglaze glass before disc.?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Under 5 sq' they try and force the HUD alloawable of $30.00 over 5 sq' they use cost estimator which in my mind is still way low.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

RichR said:


> Under 5 sq' they try and force the HUD alloawable of $30.00 over 5 sq' they use cost estimator which in my mind is still way low.



Wow!!! Glass company charge at least $175.00


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

REO price list is $0.80 per united inch before discount .... so even if you do re-coup the cost of your glass you don't get paid anything for your time/labor, for your gas to the property and the glass store, for the visit where you placed the bid, or for your office staff to do an update twice. EVERY job you complete needs to include a profit to make up for all of those extra costs.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> REO price list is $0.80 per united inch before discount .... so even if you do re-coup the cost of your glass you don't get paid anything for your time/labor, for your gas to the property and the glass store, for the visit where you placed the bid, or for your office staff to do an update twice. EVERY job you complete needs to include a profit to make up for all of those extra costs.


 
This is becoming the norm with all jobs!


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Agreed! That's why these regional companies are flopping ... they are basing their price list off of "geez, why do they want so much pay for a little bit of time and materials?" They aren't cosidering the money spent for insurances, purchasing/maintaining your vehicle and equipment, your updaters and office staff, giving bids for no pay or a tiny trip charge, BAC crap where you spend an hour on the phone and get paid for 1 lock change, your QC process, hours every week on invoicing, etc. You HAVE GOT to profit on the work you complete to cover all of these other costs.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Agreed! That's why these regional companies are flopping ... they are basing their price list off of "geez, why do they want so much pay for a little bit of time and materials?" They aren't cosidering the money spent for insurances, purchasing/maintaining your vehicle and equipment, your updaters and office staff, giving bids for no pay or a tiny trip charge, BAC crap where you spend an hour on the phone and get paid for 1 lock change, your QC process, hours every week on invoicing, etc. You HAVE GOT to profit on the work you complete to cover all of these other costs.


They consider the overhead, they just do not care about yours.


----------

